# Facejacker



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

A new series starting on Friday Channel 4 at 10PM.Its basically Kayvan Novak acting out all the Fonejacker characters
http://www.channel4.com/programmes/facejacker/episode-guide/series-1/episode-1


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

I seen this advertised...looks pretty good


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

My Avatar gives nothing away:lol:


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

This should be funny as ****, cant wait.


----------



## Lewis-D (Dec 22, 2009)

gooooooooood morning madam


----------



## montipora (Mar 28, 2010)

Quality !!


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

Cant wait!! Fonejacker was great but started to die off towards the end, hopefully this brings it back to life!!


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Can't wait...keep seeing the adverts!


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Its on NOW....Talk to me!!


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Hmm, was not that funny.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

loved it


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Very funny IMO.


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

also loved it, you would like meal deal no.5? free chicken wings, add 30p


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Thought it was hilarious, only one I didnt like was the art gallery.

But the rest were brilliant.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

EastUpperGooner said:


> Thought it was hilarious, only one I didnt like was the art gallery.
> 
> But the rest were brilliant.


I am the same as you,I found the Art one boring but the rest was great:thumb:The drive though was very funny.


----------



## Lewis-D (Dec 22, 2009)

the art galery could of been funnier imo i did LOL when he made the galery owner walk off at the end though hahahaha

terry tibbs.....AWESOME " talk to me "

and the drive through was classic " boooop " especially the guy who had the crazy as fapp eyes LOL


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

ajmanby said:


> also loved it, you would like meal deal no.5? free chicken wings, add 30p


That drive-tru is about 4 miles away from were I live. Better still my mother in law was one of the ladies shown. She was the one that stared stoney faced at the camera. Thy showed her as not speaking but I know she argued black & blue with him at the time. Not sure why thy didn't show that bit as thy told her she was priceless.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I really cant watch it! I think if he hadn't done phonejacker it would be ok, but its just not very good v phonejacker.


----------



## ubizzle (Aug 12, 2008)

Matt197 said:


> Hmm, was not that funny.


I thought it was better than the normal FoneJacker.
Don't like Brian Badonde though, he gets on my nerves. Terry Tibbs is fantastic though!


----------



## puntomatt (Aug 8, 2008)

Terry Tibbs is great and i agree about Brian Badonde.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I've never seen phonejacker but watched this on C4 OD via youtube - loved it, even Brian Badonde... Talk to Me!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its on again tonight guys:thumb:


----------



## Garym85 (Apr 18, 2010)

Watched the first couple. Fantastic. Never got into fonejacker even though it suited my style of comedy. 

2 bacon rolls....
no bacon rolls
thats bacons rolls
no no no bacon rolls
another 4 bacon rolls, sir how many bacon rolls do you want?


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Its quite a good show, better than i thought it'd be...........

Can't beat the original Fonejacker though......

Some of the facejacker acts just seem very fake though for some reason.....e.g. The scammer (1st episode i think) - where he hypnotizes somone to try and get their bank details.......surely you'd just look at the character and think he's a dodgy geezer! I wouldn't wanna be hypnotized by someone like him! 

The iraqi tv one is classic though!! "you like a FA-CUP"?


----------

